# Homelite Pressure Washer, Powered by Honda 187



## smriddler (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello, this looks like a great website! I'm hoping it could be of some help.

I've had my Homelite Pressure washer for about a year now. I purchased it from Home Depot and I've had this problem ever since the first day I purchased it. When I go to start the engine, I can get about two to three full pulls before the engine gets rediculously hard to pull. The engine then freezes up, and the cord snaps back and it has injured me and anyone else who has attempted to start it. I had another person attempt to start it yesterday and the cord snapped back with such force that the pull handle broke into pieces. I have since re-made another handle out of wood. First, some specs on the engine itself:

Here is the exact item:
3,100 psi 2.5 GPM Direct Drive Gas Pressure Washer-UT80432A at The Home Depot

I am also attempting to start the engine while holding down the wand trigger. I have also tried removing the plug. The engine spins freely with absolutely no build-up of force when the plug is removed. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

You have a sheared flywheel key or pump key in your engine and the engine is back firing on you. The only question I ask is why didn't you bring it to HD when you first had the problem. You paid for a warranty in the purchae and should have used it. Bring it back and see if HD will still honor it. You shouldn't be fixing this yourself. Roger


----------



## smriddler (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you for the reply! I purchased the item over a year ago. I don't believe they'd honor any warranty on it. I returned it once and they told me it was normal if you don't hold down the trigger on the wand. I started doing just that and it seemed a LITTLE easier to start. Though now it's next to impossible.


----------



## vpowerequipment.com (Nov 30, 2012)

Does this model have a knob to back the pressure off on the pump? The pressure washer could be pressurizing the pump as you try to start it, making each pull harder until you cant pull it anymore (or until you let the pressure out of it). If it has a pressure regulator knob try backing it off, start the unit, then tighten down the knob for pressure.


----------



## Rent-A-Husband (Dec 11, 2012)

When not in use, make sure the choke, thottle and fuel switches are off. Otherwise you may be trying to start a machine with a flooded carb. When you first try to start it, make sure the choke is closed but all other switches and controls are on and fully open. After every pull of the rope, release any pressure by squeezing the wand trigger. The accumilated pressure will make every pull more difficult. Once it starts, open the choke all the way. There's no need to close the choke when restarting a hot machine though.


----------

